# First finished Turning



## sleevecc (Nov 10, 2013)

My first turning guys,, nothing like your guys stuff but gimmie a little more time. lol

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 11, 2013)

Steven - You got more done there than you probably realize... beads, coves, undercuts, a bit of hollowing all without tear out and a decent finish to boot!
I was probably 20 pieces in before I even thought about finish. Nice first turn!
BTW I'm moving this to the turners completed projects... you've crossed to the dark side now.


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 11, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Steven - You got more done there than you probably realize... beads, coves, undercuts, a bit of hollowing all without tear out and a decent finish to boot!
> I was probably 20 pieces in before I even thought about finish. Nice first turn!
> BTW I'm moving this to the turners completed projects... you've crossed to the dark side now.




Hehe thank you, I will get this hang of this,,, ideas are flowing through my head like crazy, I need 4-5 more lathes to keep up with my mind. :-) .. now I am going to try to make a matching one, which I suppose will be quite interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 11, 2013)

Very nicely done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 11, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> Hehe thank you, I will get this hang of this,,, ideas are flowing through my head like crazy, I need 4-5 more lathes to keep up with my mind. :) .. now I am going to try to make a matching one, which I suppose will be quite interesting.


He's got the fever now, look out :lol5:

Nice job on the turning !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 11, 2013)

Aight guys! I was turning the second piece , which is a bit more punky and had some dang parts pop out on me... how do I fill? trying some wood putty but I know that aint gonna work... just aint hard enough,,, epoxy? I actually was very careful and wasnt over doing it ,, but the damn wood the other half of what I made the first one is not acting the same at all... grrrrr. lol welcome to wood turning eh? w00t!!! saw dust and titebond? elmers and saw dust? ... oh lord here we go and just when I thought I had something going.!!! lmao!!! any input Im sure I will depreciate!!!! THANK YOU !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 11, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> how do I fill?



This is what CA glue is made for ... it's a known fact that before CA was invented, nobody could turn anything at all :D

You have a lot of choices for filling the hole -- sawdust and/or shavings from the piece you're turning if you'd like it to blend in; used coffee grounds that you've allowed to dry out again (after brewing your coffee, tip the grounds out onto old newspaper and spread them out so they dry) turn very dark and can look like bark inclusions; crushed turquoise stones or metal shavings if you'd like to really highlight the crack as "a feature" ...

Pack whatever into the hole, then dribble thin CA glue on and watch it wick into the crevices and set hard. Sometimes it needs a spritz of the CA accelerator but don't overdo this or it will bubble and turn into a nasty white mess. You don't need to ask how I know this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 11, 2013)

Nicely done! Scott pretty much summed up what I was thinking... That's a hell of a complicated turning for a first! Making two of anything identical is even harder, so hats off to you for jumping in with both feet(toes exposed, please).

As for the filling, it depends... Sawdust and glue works, but it tends to look like sawdust and glue. Stone inlay can look nice, but it's a PITA to sand afterward. I've never been able to make metal shavings look good, but I've seen examples of beautiful metal flake inlays.

If you're just looking to stiffen up the wood a bit, that's a whole different ballgame. The CA glue works, but it's not practical for large projects and it stains the wood. You can soak the blank in thinned Elmer's glue(50/50 with water), but it takes a while to dry afterward. Minwax makes a wood hardener, but it's not cheap. Shellac soaks will help at times, and you can also use polyurethane or lacquer to the same end. For minor softening, a spritz of water will help swell the fibers so they cut more cleanly. I'm sure there are a dozen other tricks that will help as well...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 11, 2013)

The only thing you didn't do is put a captured ring on it....my goodness! You sure wanted to try using all the chisels you had in that set.....

Nice piece of timber too!





Scott (well done) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 12, 2013)

Well they almost match!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Steven - that is a a serious first turning and a hell of a go at a match. Doc said it earlier - making a match of anything is much much harder than anyone realizes. The photo is a better representation that you first, so its even more apparent how good you did. Stay after it man - the fever builds for about the next 10 years and then starts to level out...


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 13, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Steven - that is a a serious first turning and a hell of a go at a match. Doc said it earlier - making a match of anything is much much harder than anyone realizes. The photo is a better representation that you first, so its even more apparent how good you did. Stay after it man - the fever builds for about the next 10 years and then starts to level out...


It there any other tool to aid in making duplicates like that?,,, I know a caliper would help... I dont have one and did the dupe from eye, with a little help from a school ruler.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

Using the theory of a "Story stick" I will often use a pencil to mark progressions on a spindle turning, The caliper will really only help with diameters, which is easily eye-balled and you have already proven you can do.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 13, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> It there any other tool to aid in making duplicates like that?,,, I know a caliper would help... I dont have one and did the dupe from eye, with a little help from a school ruler.



A "story stick" -- simply a piece of wood with lines that you mark on it at the important places along its length. (You could put a strip of masking tape down the back of your school ruler and use that.)

By "important places" I mean -- each of the widest points, each of the narrowest points, where beads and coves start & finish ... also mark the spindle thicknesses at these positions, and when you get your set of calipers you'll be all set to go.

Start by rounding the blank, then transfer the key points along the length to the actual spindle -- I use a carpenter's pencil and spin the lathe by hand so the lines go all the way round. Then I set the thicknesses (with a parting tool, for example, and testing with the calipers) at these significant positions. Then just join up the dots ...


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 13, 2013)

Awesome!!! Story Stick,, from google I see there are some fancy ones,,lmao... I just took the original one I made and held it over the new and put the marks on the wood and went from there. What about making the first one,, then cut it in perfect halves right down the center,, made out of crap wood or something.. then I would be able to lay it flat on the spindle and compare to the one I am with working with? sounds feasible to me. just not sure if the time needed to take to make the first one would be worth it,, it would be like a pattern. I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Nov 13, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> Awesome!!! Story Stick,, from google I see there are some fancy ones,,lmao... I just took the original one I made and held it over the new and put the marks on the wood and went from there. What about making the first one,, then cut it in perfect halves right down the center,, made out of crap wood or something.. then I would be able to lay it flat on the spindle and compare to the one I am with working with? sounds feasible to me. just not sure if the time needed to take to make the first one would be worth it,, it would be like a pattern. I guess.



Sounds to me a lot like what a pattermaker might do! If you plan on making multiples, it sounds like a great idea!

And when you said you didn't have calipers, did you mean dial calipers or turners calipers?

Butch


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 13, 2013)

ButchC said:


> Sounds to me a lot like what a pattermaker might do! If you plan on making multiples, it sounds like a great idea!
> 
> And when you said you didn't have calipers, did you mean dial calipers or turners calipers?
> 
> Butch


Dont have either or the sort, Dont know the terminology yet but was figuring one or the other like these. but the pattern idea to me seems like a good idea, cept for the fact of making 3 to have 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 13, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> Awesome!!! Story Stick,, from google I see there are some fancy ones,,lmao... I just took the original one I made and held it over the new and put the marks on the wood and went from there.



Thats it... Pretty much how I do it. Don't over complicate it... Keeps things easy. Whatever you did worked well !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ButchC (Nov 13, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> Dont have either or the sort, Dont know the terminology yet but was figuring one or the other like these. but the pattern idea to me seems like a good idea, cept for the fact of making 3 to have 2



I have a set if you're interested


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 13, 2013)

ButchC said:


> I have a set if you're interested


I got a set ordered,, whatcha ya want for it?


----------



## ButchC (Nov 14, 2013)

sleevecc said:


> I got a set ordered,, whatcha ya want for it?


 
Steven, Sent you a PM/conversation.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2013)

THat's a great job matching them up freehand and looks like the fill options are pretty well covered by everyone else, The only other suggestion I have for candlesticks is a little wider base, They could get a little tippy if you put a really tall candle in them and burning the house down seems to upset the better half for some reason.......


----------



## sleevecc (Nov 15, 2013)

Schroedc said:


> THat's a great job matching them up freehand and looks like the fill options are pretty well covered by everyone else, The only other suggestion I have for candlesticks is a little wider base, They could get a little tippy if you put a really tall candle in them and burning the house down seems to upset the better half for some reason.......


yeah burning house down BAD!!!! lol noted!!! thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Nov 20, 2013)

Speechless! Keep it up. You're gonna be real good, real quick. Matched sets are not an easy thing to do, even for guys that have been doing this for a long time.


----------

